# carpet work



## bass186 (Oct 7, 2010)

Looking for someone to restretch some carpet and possibly replace a room or two as well. Thanks


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a big stretcher I can rent to you cheepr than any rental place or I can come stretch it for you for very very cheep


----------

